
Database of last words before death penalty - marinado
Ever get a morbid curiosity about what it’s like to be on death row? Database of last words of every inmate executed since 1984 in Texas. Sentiment analysis, anyone?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.tdcj.state.tx.us&#x2F;death_row&#x2F;dr_executed_offenders.html
======
justboxing
There's already a site that does something like this =>
[http://www.goodbyewarden.com/](http://www.goodbyewarden.com/)

------
siquick
A truly sobering read.

